# Timber Shows...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Starting at the beginning.*

They tell me that the best place to start is the beginning… so that is where I will start…I have been going to Timber and Working with Wood shows for many years but only in the last 12 months have I been fortunate enough to be part of the exhibitors side of these Shows… I got to go to Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and now Canberra…

There is a lot of organising to do to get to one of these shows… it is not just getting up early and catching a plane…doing the show and then flying home with a bunch of orders…

A whole plethora of gear has to be packed as well as several demonstration machines… Video screens, banners, tools to use to assemble the machines as well as use on the machines, brochures, cards, dvds, power cords, etc… you get the picture… and I am fortunate enough to able to include some of my work… for display and sale… and this last show I took some timber for sale as well…
Then you pack up all the gear and send it back home… If you are lucky someone adopts the machines and you don't have to take them home…[like it seems to be the norm now that all the machines we take find new homes at the show…]

Some exhibitors do just turn up with a change of clothes and a toothbrush.. others have a great amount of things that go into making a great display…

Over the next days/weeks I will showcase various aspects of the shows and some of the characters that go to make these shows informative and entertaining…

Firstly though I would like to acknowledge the effort made by a small group of dedicated professionals who organise the actual shows themselves…

There is a lot going on behind the scenes and many frustrations but everything is handled calmly and with a smile…Nothing fazes these fabulous folks and nothing it too difficult… you only have to ask and it is done… if you make a suggestion, it is taken seriously…They all get along well with each other and have formed bonds with all the exhibitors who support them… and in return support the people who participate in these shows…










My hat is off to Rick and Elizabeth, Adam, Siobhan, Maurie and Stefan…[left to right]

Well done guys… look forward to many more shows in the future…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting at the beginning.*
> 
> They tell me that the best place to start is the beginning… so that is where I will start…I have been going to Timber and Working with Wood shows for many years but only in the last 12 months have I been fortunate enough to be part of the exhibitors side of these Shows… I got to go to Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and now Canberra…
> 
> ...


That sounds like an awful lot of work Larry, but I think you are on the right track mate and I think your efforts are going to pay off in a big way.
It has been nice to watch your progression from when I first saw your excellent boards to this point.
Keep going my friend !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting at the beginning.*
> 
> They tell me that the best place to start is the beginning… so that is where I will start…I have been going to Timber and Working with Wood shows for many years but only in the last 12 months have I been fortunate enough to be part of the exhibitors side of these Shows… I got to go to Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and now Canberra…
> 
> ...


thank these folks for me larry ,

i apreciate anyone that brings us together ,
with each other ,
with tools ,
and wood .

and thank you for sharing with us .

the best to you mate !


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting at the beginning.*
> 
> They tell me that the best place to start is the beginning… so that is where I will start…I have been going to Timber and Working with Wood shows for many years but only in the last 12 months have I been fortunate enough to be part of the exhibitors side of these Shows… I got to go to Melbourne, Brisbane, Adelaide and now Canberra…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Having spent more than twenty years as a volunteer at a local ethnic showcase that is known world wide, including a couple of stints on the board of directors, I know what these folks go through. My hat's off to them. Pass along a hearty "good on yer, mate!" from your little canuck buddy.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Some of the Work Displayed.*

Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Larry, you guys down under are working that wood. Fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Top notch work all the way around.
You Aussies have some wood working chops !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


nice things here , larry .

glad you are enjoying the shows ,

and sharing them with us here .


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Nice shots Larry. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


That's some beautiful woodworking that you're displaying on those pics, Larry. Glad to see that you are having a ball. Have fun and keep on keeping on.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Ya'll are some talented guys!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Wow, that's a huge show! Some of the pieces look great - you'd think some of the LJ's were there! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


You guys on the other side of the world sure do some pretty things in wood, Larry. You should change your "handle" here to "Wood Wizard of Oz"! **


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some of the Work Displayed.*
> 
> Here are a few shots of some of the work that was displayed at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F754da532.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Man that is some nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!! You guys do well for be Down Under!!!!!! LOL. Great work. You guys know how to work it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The Rogues Gallery....*

As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…

The Demonstrators..

These folk come along and do various demonstrations from traditional woodworking, woodturning, box making, dovetails and showing the basics to beginners as well as tips and tricks for the more advanced…









Here I am with Stan Ceglinski...

"Stan Ceglinski is the image of the timber getters of old, the early pioneers. A big old fashioned style of a man, he represents, the romantic outback of Banjo Patterson, the battler outback of Henry Lawson. He is rough and unpolished (may he never be polished). Stan Ceglinski is the real thing…"









Everyone who has ever attended a woodshow in Australia ….or attempted to cut a dovetail….knows of Roger Gifkin... I managed to meet up with him for a quick chat between demonstrations of his world famous Gifkin Dovetal Jig.

I urge you to visit his site and watch the demonstration video, which shows Roger cutting 4 joints for a box.








Guillio Marcolongo.. Lazy Larry… Neil Scobie.
Two more of the amazing demonstrators at the show..

Guilio Marcolongo has become one of Australia's best known woodturners, and is a very popular choice as a demonstrator at symposiums, woodworking shows and woodturning events in Australia, New Zealand, the USA etc.

Neil Scobie is a master woodworker and teacher.. he also enjoys demonstrating his skills for woodworking clubs and special wood conferences and feels that special skills need to be passed on so these will not be lost to future generations.








Liz Scobie, Lazy Larry, Neil Scobie..
Liz Scobie and her husband Neil own Bucca Creek Wood & Textiles on the Mid North Coast of NSW Australia. Liz although predominantly a textile artist, spends much of her time painting and decorating Neil's wood turning.









Tim Skilton, Theo Haralampou, Guillio Marcolongo.
Theo Haralampou is a tremendously talented wood turner who has brought an entertaining and informative style to the woodturning stage..

Rex Bower, a former President of the Woodturning Society of Queensland gave this critique following one of Theo's demonstrations. "Well prepared, fully equipped, light hearted, informative, fast and fascinating".

Tim Skilton produces turned forms in Australian timber; boxes, platters, bowls and hollow forms. He likes to work with burrs and roots, imposing classical form into the twisted and uneven material.









Patt Gregory with Lazy Larry…
Although we have only know each other a short time and Patt Gregory is as new to the exhibitor side of shows as I am… we have hit it off famously… her down to earth approach of one piece of timber, one cut, one joint or one nail at a time …. brings woodworking to all .. while predominately aimed at getting women comfortable with working with wood, her classes for beginners are open to blokes as well…

Not only a fantastic teacher, she had recently written a book… I know that I have mentioned it before but I feel it deserves another plug…

"Woodworking for Women.. cutting a new path for beginners."

Stan Ceglinski wrote this about Patt's book..

"Patt Gregory is a passionate and power packed woman with the rare ability to share her hard-earned skills in a simple and satisfying yet dynamic way.This is the book the industry has been waiting for…"









Ray with the Bench Pro 2000








Denny with the Nibbler.
While not entirely woodworking related, Denny and Ray are both wonderful characters who have been part of the show for many years and have brought professionalism and unique ways of demonstrating their products to the shows.. I for one enjoy seeing them at these shows and I am sure others do as well..

Denny markets the Professional Nibbler... a unique tool for cutting all manner of metals..

Ray has the Bench Pro 2000 considered by many to be the worlds most versatile vise and clamping hardware on the market today.
I appologise to anyone who was not part of this post… time and space is limited… If you would like to be featured please contact me and I will make a point of coming over and having a chat….


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a lot of fun Larry, thanks for the behind the scenes look at the folks that make up the show.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


like Otto said- you guys really know how to have a good time!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

My dad once told me (in answer to my question as to why he spent his saturday mornings teaching welding after working as a welding supervisor all week, and doing it *free*) "Paul, skills do *not *belong to you. You just keep them warm for the next generation."

I understand now, dad. Thanks. I hope I've carried on the tradition to your high standard.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


Larry, I'm glad that you were able to go to the show and meet with all of your friends to keep up with what's going on in the wonderful world of woodworking. It looks like you have had a great trip.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


I wish I was there to see and touch the machines and all kind of timbers and listen to wood cutting music.
I've recognized some of the wood masters in the pictures like Niel Scobie, Tim Skilton and theo Harampou. I had attended some of their demonstrations in Sydney. No doubt, Larry, you had good time with them over there.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Rogues Gallery....*
> 
> As promised in an earlier blog.. I intend to take you behind the scenes at a Wood Show.. and a major part of any wood show are the characters who make it informative, educational and entertaining…the people who bring in the crowds… the people *you* want to come and see…
> 
> ...


You are just having too much fun, Larry!
Are all Aussie woodworkers that happy???


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Making a cricket bat...*

The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02
This is just one of the many entertaining demonstrations that Stan puts on over the three days of the show… others include

Various components of a tree
Splitting a tree
Cross cutting - hand saw, petrol chainsaw, electric chainsaw (safety aspects included)
Ripping
Producing - paling billets, shingle billets
Splitting palings
Splitting shingles
Carving a cricket bat - normal size and miniature
"Riving" timber
Making a "behaviour correctional" device

I hope you enjoy this video and if you can I urge you to attend a show and see this magnificent showman up close…


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a cricket bat...*
> 
> The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]
> 
> ...


Nice video Larry, overheard someone ( womans voice) asking if they "had a tool like that". The guy just then was probably wishing you were doing the demonstration on the Torque Workcenter machine instead. Dont have many wood working shows here in SC. I guess the closest would be in Charlotte North Carolina for me.
Again nice video.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Making a cricket bat...*
> 
> The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that video Larry. It's a pleasure to watch someone with his skills using hand tools. It's also clear that the froe is kept exceedingly sharp.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making a cricket bat...*
> 
> The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]
> 
> ...


nice video alright! Should be called a handy guy with a froe ;-))


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Making a cricket bat...*
> 
> The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Stan is indeed a master of the froe. I've seen one used to split wood before, and have used one that way myself, but never to actually shape wood. Saves you haveing to buy a hatchet.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Making a cricket bat...*
> 
> The following video was filmed on Sunday at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… in it you will be able to see Stan Ceglinski making a small cricket bat from Ash… using a Froe and Maul [a froe is a riving knife used for splitting palings or shingles and a maul or mall is a mallet used to drive the froe]
> 
> ...


Nice video, Larry. I love the old tools.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Looking out...*

If you were standing in the middle of the Torque Workcentre stand at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show last weekend this is what you would have been looking at… out over the two TWCs…. we did take three but one went to it's new home early on the first day… and the display table with what was left of the display items I took… they sold well too…

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02

You may have noticed the two TV screens that were playing the TWC DVD on a loop…. there was a lot of interest in the video so it seems a new version will be on the cards… stay tuned… the new one will include more of the capabilities of the TWC.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Looking out...*
> 
> If you were standing in the middle of the Torque Workcentre stand at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show last weekend this is what you would have been looking at… out over the two TWCs…. we did take three but one went to it's new home early on the first day… and the display table with what was left of the display items I took… they sold well too…
> 
> ...


This must be what it feels like to be a peeping Tom (or in your case Larry).


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Looking out...*
> 
> If you were standing in the middle of the Torque Workcentre stand at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show last weekend this is what you would have been looking at… out over the two TWCs…. we did take three but one went to it's new home early on the first day… and the display table with what was left of the display items I took… they sold well too…
> 
> ...


It looks like a good crowd of people were there.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Whisper quiet wood lathe*

While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


That will shed my extra pounds fast!

Thanks for posting, very original.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Great video Larry. Now all you have to do is make a treadle lathe. I've been enjoying mine quite a bit lately.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Hi Larry.

That's what they call a spring pole lathe for the sapling used as a return spring for the treadle.

A guy named Roy Underhill uses one on his antique woodworking show on American TV. He's on staff at Colonial Williamsburg, a sort of living museum built to depict an early colony. Also has a number of books out on old time woodworking.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


There's enough info on treadle lathes on the internet to build one. I saw one of these demonstrated at a craft fair once. They are interesting. I like the ones that have a big enough fly wheel that smooths out the power. I love the old stuff.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


I could make me one of those and totally skip the gym…. lol


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


I was just gonna say that looks like a Roy Underhill special to me!!


----------



## mainah (Sep 10, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Just don't forget to alternate legs or you'll end up with one that looks like Popeye's forearm! LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Whisper quiet wood lathe*
> 
> While at the Canberra Timber and Working With Wood Show… I managed to take a few minutes to wander around… this particular stand grabbed my attention… a foot powered lathe… I have already seen a pedal powered table saw and a foot powered scroll saw..but this was the first time I had see the foot powered lathe in action… oh sure in books… but to see it used live… wow…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


hey Larry trying to catch up on all your new blogs…..its hot to try follow you so fast

you shuold realy see this homemade lathe (footpowered ofcourse) but its build a little like
the old treadle sewing maschines this is the second he has build but the other is on his site
and soo is there something about citric acid and electrolysis treadment of rust

http://homepage.mac.com/estuary1/estuary/PhotoAlbum4.html

take a look you wont be disapointed (warning no vidioclip) thats my dreamlathe anyway ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*I need your help...*

As you know from one of my earlier posts I met up with Bob at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
The help I need is on Bob's behalf…
He posted recently about a trip he and his wife are taking and is asking for some advice….
I am re-posting it here and I would appreciate any help you can give Bob…as a personal favour to me…

"Hi all,
My first post here but I've been lurking for years.
Love this site and the format of the forum.

The reason for this post is that I've convinced the LOML that we should go to Los Vegas and get married…again.
Thats fair enough but when she inquired? How about July next year?
Well its full steam ahead now and my daughter and her husband (they want to get married by Elvis or Darth Vader as well, as coming along with two of our grand kids.) 
This means a trip to Disney Land is unavoidable now, sigh.

The question is how long should I allow to scurry around the AWFS show and what are the "not to be missed" woodie sights from Los Angeles to Los Vegas/Grand Canyon that I should include in the itenary?

Thanks BobT
Sunny Australia"

Thanks in advance
Larry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I need your help...*
> 
> As you know from one of my earlier posts I met up with Bob at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> The help I need is on Bob's behalf…
> ...


Sounds like fun!! )


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I need your help...*
> 
> As you know from one of my earlier posts I met up with Bob at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> The help I need is on Bob's behalf…
> ...


You've planed a good route. I'm not sure about the show never been. But Las Vegas is set up for that kinda stuff, it will be hot in July. Have fun.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I need your help...*
> 
> As you know from one of my earlier posts I met up with Bob at the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> The help I need is on Bob's behalf…
> ...


sam malof house, the green and green house are the 2 first i can think of. if others come to mind i will post again may want to see how mush maple you can take back with you as it is cheep in calif.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Walking around the Canberra show...*

Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Walking around the Canberra show...*
> 
> Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Nice video Larry, but where are all the beautys, you know the gals you had on your arm that one and only one time. Must be someone thought it wasn't funny huh? Nice vid buddy.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Walking around the Canberra show...*
> 
> Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


This video makes me wish I was there! Good stuff Larry!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Walking around the Canberra show...*
> 
> Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Hi Larry.

Looks like a fun show. Too bad it's not a little closer to me… (sigh)


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Walking around the Canberra show...*
> 
> Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


you got some nice foot trafic there. It is probably a good show.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Walking around the Canberra show...*
> 
> Turned the video camera on and walked about the show… there is something for everyone to see…
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Looks like a great show, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Various Photographs... Canberra...*

Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…









Assembling 3 TWC for the show.








Woodworking for Women Stand…








Table made from a Pallet…








Liz Scobie's stand.








Boxes made by Neil Scobie.








Brass ware for boats..








Building a plywood punt.








My mate Kevin Naden with his Didgeridoo.








Steve from Microclene Systems...








Lie Nielsen… hand tools.








Hand planes from Lie Nielsen Australia..








Treasures in Tools… Pre-loved hand tools…








Can Do Books.








Sandpaper, veneer and brassware… and more…








Wood Craft Guild ACT…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


The pictures are great and I have enjoyed everyone. I'm so glad that you have?/are? having a great time. A hard working man such as yourself deserves it. Keep the photos coming!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


well done , larry,

something for everyone !

great presentation .

and you look relaxed !


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


I think you are in your element are these shows.

And I like that you like showing us all the good stuff.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


If you go to any show, we dont need to go. Just wait and see Larry's report.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Larry. Looks like yoiu have a bit more variety than we have at teh Seattle wood show. Primarily just the major vendors at that one.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


like your picts. Larry.Wish i were at the show . looks like a good one


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Various Photographs... Canberra...*
> 
> Various photographs taken during the Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show… Not much more to say …. the pics tell it all…If you have any questions about any of the pics PM me…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures Larry.

It looks like you guys are having some fun.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*

If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….

One of the main reasons to go to a wood show is to learn more about woodworking…The Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show was no exception… there were a few things I picked up from chatting with various folks at the woodshow….

The one I want to discuss in this post is about the Router Table…and what you can do to make using one just a little easier..For such a long time I have been wanting to get a router lift for the Professional Router Table Top I got a while back from Graeme at PWS.

At the show I noticed the router tables being used by both Roger Gifkin [designer and manufacturer of the Gifkin Dovetail Jig] and Neil Scobie [woodworker and teacher] had the new Triton Router. It fitted in the Box Makers Table designed by Roger especially for box making and small accurate joinery. I asked Roger why the Triton and he told me it was partly the way the cooling fins were on the side and not underneath the router… this means they are not subject to sawdust and chips falling into the motor when suspended upside down under the table… the other thing was the ease of changing bits due to the collet being able to be raised above the table..

I told him I had a lot of trouble adjusting the height of the bit from under the table… he then explained that most routers used in tables were plunge routers..

Yes I understand that but….

He then made a statement that makes so much sense I could not believe I did not see it earlier…

Plunge routers have springs to return the router to the upper position when being used by hand… when you put them in a table the spring becomes an impediment to pushing the router UP to adjust the height…so

WAIT FOR IT..

Take out the springs…....

I could not believe it would be so simple…

I took the springs out of my Makita 3612 and can not believe how much easier it is to fix the height…

So if you only learn one thing… it is worth price of admission…
For all those who knew this… thanks…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


A day you learned something new is a day you were *alive* from the neck up.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


I have a fairly large old Ryobi plunge mounted under the right wing of my tablesaw, with the springs removed. I just always hope that I know where to find them to put back in when I need it for hand held operations.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


good tip , larry .

i never would have thought to go to a wood show ,
for woodworking !

i did get an e-mail ,
saying i should got to a retirement home

to find women !


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


I currently use a router lift in my table. I use to use a plunge router years ago, but had racking issues. Plunge routers adjust the height by pushing on one side, with the other side following. Normally this works fine, but if I needed to move the bit a half a hair, the initial movement was a small jump because it would rack slightly before the other side would catch up.

The router lift is geared on both side posts and moves at exactly the same time with the same amount of force, eliminating any initial "micro racking" problems. The Rockler lift I now use was a wonderful addition and well worth the money.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


from one who didn´t knew it thank´s for the tip Larry 

Dennis


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Why I go to Timber Shows.......!!*
> 
> If you thought … to sell Torque Workcentres, network, meet girls, drink beer and have fun you would be correct but….
> 
> ...


That sounds so easy! Not knowing how a table-top mounted router lift works, I have a question: Do you know if removing the plunge springs will work on a router with a plunge depth knob that works from under the table? I want to make sure the motor wont separate from the router base due to vibration!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*

Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...









From chainsaw to fine furniture.Two days of clean country family fun hosted by Barung Landcare, the Wood Expo showcases sustainable timber production and our beautiful native timbers through the work of local wood artisans.

Nearly every woodworker I know in the south east goes to Maleny…. the first weekend in May…. to buy timber…. the selections are varied and the prices reasonable…

You can watch the various mills in action … slabbing logs…









"Here's Johnny" My good mate John, slabbing a small camphor log.

You can watch the Slab Master and Torque Workcentre … dressing slabs…

You can check out the timber… at Trevor and Geoffs' green shed… a great variety of Tasmanian timbers .. and don't forget the Camphor Laurel.

Not sure if George will be there this year… he move a little bit west of here… more than likely he will be but have not seen him for a while… he has a lot of western and central Queensland timbers… hairy oak, osage orange to name two…thousands of pen blanks..

Then there are the displays of toys, furniture, boxes, outdoor slab furniture etc…

The main reason I am going this year is not just for all the above but to visit the instrument makers stand..










From reading previous blogs you will all know about the electric bass…need a few pointers…

Hope to see you there… if you do see me, please stop me for a chat…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


A bit too far for me on such short notice ;-)) Have fun!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


sooooooo…if you happen to see an odd looking person coming towards you in a really nice red dress, with a lot of make up, and is wearing a pair of leather boots….....well….......ill let you figure it out…LOL…...wish i could make it mate…....if i can get my yacht there fast enough and ive got enough room for more timber…then ill be there…....but if not, please excuse me this time….....


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


It would be like looking in a mirror…lol….


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Dearly wish I could come. Love seeing that kind of stuff. We should hold "Lumberjocks" shows around the country here so some of us could physically meet each other and compare notes. Would be a gas. Keep up the great work sir!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Hope you have a wonderful & prosperous time!

Looks like you're going to have fun!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Looks like fun. Have a good time there Larry.


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day Larry….a lovely part of the world.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


More timber?? I might go look at timber tomorrow!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Looks like a gr8 show to be


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo is here again...*
> 
> Well if you are into timber like I am, and you live in south east Queensland, you will be off to the Maleny Wood Festival 2012...
> 
> ...


To think, all those years I was growing up in Ipswich, and holidaying in Caloundra, I only ever went to Maleny for the folk festival when it was still held there. I never even knew they had a wood show there.

Anything woody happening in those parts around october november december ?


----------

